# Lee For Felton Deal Taking Shape?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> When the Knicks selected Italian forward Danilo Gallinari with the sixth pick, it may have signaled the end of David Lee's career as a Knick.
> 
> "I'm hearing the Knicks could be working on a deal with the Charlotte Bobcats to acquire point guard Raymond Felton for Lee," Frank Isola writes in his blog.
> 
> ...


Via New York Daily News


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I said this earlier but I'm not a particular fan of Raymond Felton. I'd prefer to wait till midseason and then see what trades are available for Lee. Worst case scenario would be getting draft picks for him which we need anyway.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Due to cap reasons, fillers would be needed. Perhaps a Lee/Malik/Collins swap for Felton/Morrison/Othella Harrington (with Bobcats exercising their team option in order to trade him)?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Due to cap reasons, fillers would be needed. Perhaps a Lee/Malik/Collins swap for Felton/Morrison/Othella Harrington (with Bobcats exercising their team option in order to trade him)?


That trade is hideous for me as a Knick fan. I called Morrison being a bust coming into the league and it's looking more and more like he won't live up to the expectations; but I'll give him a chance. If you substitute Morrsion with Alex Ajunica, I'd be more interested.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Felton is too weak of a shooter..*

teams will play off of him making it easier to double-team when necessary. Bad match for the Knicks. Augustine would be a better match and a better value. Lee is worth far more than Felton....please.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Felton is too weak of a shooter..*



alphaorange said:


> teams will play off of him making it easier to double-team when necessary. Bad match for the Knicks. Augustine would be a better match and a better value. Lee is worth far more than Felton....please.


They say that everything happens in 3's and this is the 3rd time, all-time, that I've agreed with you. The END must be near, LOL.

I'd consider the deal if it includes Augustin who I like as a point but it would have to include draft picks to seriously consider it. The Bobcats would also have to help us get rid of Zach Randolph in exchange for a shorter contract like Matt Carroll's and assume the difference between both players salaries. Augustin, several first rounders and Carroll for David Lee and Zach Randolph would bring me to the table. 

Unfortunately, I doubt the Bobcats make this move because it would leave them with 3 contracts above $12 million per year (Richardson, Okafor and Randolph), Gerald Wallace at $8-$11 million and a resigned David Lee that will command cash in that stratosphere. They'd be looking at a payroll in excess of $60 million invested into just 5 players; so unless there looking to become the new New York Knicks, I doubt they do it especially since they'd be losing the only chance to bring in cheap and servicable players using their draft picks. As much as Jordan now helps with the financial load, I doubt the Bobcats could afford this even if they wanted considering how poor their attendance is.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't think either team would do this, I don't feel a need for Felton and Bobcats need a volume scoring power forward to play alongside Okafor.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on Gotham...*

You GOT to know Okafor is going to play PF...right? Thats why they got Hollins and Ajinca. Lee would just become part of a 3 man rotation.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Come on Gotham...*



alphaorange said:


> You GOT to know Okafor is going to play PF...right? Thats why they got Hollins and Ajinca. Lee would just become part of a 3 man rotation.


Okafor could play point guard for all I care, I just believe he's better suited playing the 5 rather than the 4


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Seriously, the last thing the Knicks need to do is trade David Lee. He and Gallinari should be the only two guys that NY refuses to trade at this point.

Things NY has to do this summer...

1) Keep Stephon Marbury and Malik Rose...they need all that money off the books
2) Trade Zach Randolph and/or Eddy Curry...David Lee has to start. Period.
3) Trade two of Jeffries/Balkman/Richardson/Chandler

Here's a trade they should look at: Eddy Curry, Quentin Richardson and Renaldo Balkman for Wally Szczerbiak and Anderson Varejao

PG: Stephon Marbury...Nate Robinson
SG: Jamal Crawford...Wally Szczerbiak...Mardy Collins
SF: Danilo Gallinari...Wilson Chandler
PF: Zach Randolph...Jared Jeffries...Malik Rose
C: David Lee...Anderson Varejao...Jerome James

That gives them about $50 million in expiring deals, meaning that Lee and Robinson would be free agents, but they would only have about $38 million in salary committed going into the draft.

That trade would probably be appealing to the Cavs, if they can't land a sure-fire star in exchange for those expirings.

PG: Delonte West...Daniel Gibson...Damon Jones
SG: LeBron James...Sasha Pavlovic
SF: Quentin Richardson...Renaldo Balkman
PF: Eddy Curry...Joe Smith...J.J. Hickson
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas...Ben Wallace

Players carrying over to 2009/2010 for the Knicks:
Jamal Crawford
Mardy Collins
Danilo Gallinari
Wilson Chandler
Zach Randolph
Jared Jeffries
Jerome James
_2009 Draft Pick_
David Lee? (Free Agent)
Nate Robinson? (Free Agent)
Anderson Varejao? (Free Agent)


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks best hustling bigmen in a halfcourt press or uptempo transition are "PF/SF-David Lee, PF/SF-Balkman, and SF-Chandler".* 
The three players could rebound, score, and defend, plus co-exist together in a rotation. 
Coach Isiah Thomas denied the "Three-Players" playingtime last season.

The addition of the 19 year old Euro-player Danilo Gallinari is just another plaque added to the Knicks roster like Jared Jefferies (Isiah Pet Player), but with offensive skills that will get playingtime out of favoritism of being D'Antoni Pet player. His performance under a neutral coach would not be a threat to the playingtime of Lee, Balkman, and Chandler. 

I'm not disagreeing with anyone, but Raymond Felton has always been a SG untill his second season in the NBA. 
Felton natural position is at the SG, he has become a well-rounded "Combo-Guard" with the Bobcats. 
The Bobcats missing link to becomming a .500 season team has been at the PG position, that is why the Bobcats first pick was for one of the top-3 pure PG in the draft *"PG-DJ Augustin".* 

The Bobcats having a *Pure-SG in J.Richardson*, and a *Combo-Guard in Felton*, will help guide *PG-DJ Augustin* dramatically in forming into a NBA top PG within his rookie season (a well formed "Trio" backcourt). 

I dont think President Jordan or Coach Larry Brown has any intentions of trading Felton, he have to be resigned this up comming season just like Lee and Nate, they all were in the same draft with Chris Paul & Deron Williams. 

We seen what happen the last two season with coach Isiah giving playingtime to his Pet Players, and how it turned the rest of the players against him. 
Is coach D'Antoni going to do the samething to this team?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Those who want David Lee traded from this Knick Team are saying they want a frontcourt of C-Curry and PF-Zach with no rebounding Jefferies as their backups...*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *Those who want David Lee traded from this Knick Team are saying they want a frontcourt of C-Curry and PF-Zach with no rebounding Jefferies as their backups...*


i'm pretty sure the knicks can get by with jeffries, balkman,& chandler and possibly galinari too.


----------

